# IS VBA going away?



## dave8 (Oct 3, 2018)

I heard some undocumented rumors about VBA going away sometime in 2020.   Is this true?


----------



## Joe4 (Oct 3, 2018)

Don't confuse VB with VBA.  They are not the same thing.
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/...shifted_microsoft_to_focus_on_core_scenarios/


----------



## Smitty (Oct 9, 2018)

VBA is not going away, however, no improvements are slated to be made to the UI. The Object Model will continue to be updated as new features are released though.

There are investments being made in the JavaScript API's, which will enable extensibility on all endpoints. For that, see: ScriptLab. That's not at parity with VBA at this point, but new additions are made every week.

HTH


----------

